# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Propecia Girlfriend Needs Help

## cmc82

Hello!

I started dating a wonderful man in February.  We have had no sex life whatsoever.  At first, I thought he was polite.  As an accountant, April is tax season and he was busy and super stressed.  As a 31 year old woman, I have a very high sex drive.  Of course, I was getting super self conscious.  Why doesn't he want to have sex with me?  How can he never be in the mood?  I was getting sick of making out like we were in high school and nothing else happening.

He just told me he takes Propecia, and the drug makes him lose his libido.  I don't know what to do.  On one hand, I want to support his decision to care about his appearance, but this medicine is having a drastic negative impact on our relationship.  How can I support him and still get my needs met?

Thank you for your advice!

----------


## clandestine

Unfortunately it's his choice in the end. If he has no libido as a result of taking propecia, and doesn't want sex, I'm not sure you're going to be able to change that.

----------


## BigThinker

Have him talk to a doc.

Is he certain Propecia is the cause of his libido loss?  

I worried a lot about losing my libido on it, and maybe it's down a little, but I have no problem getting it up and am highly interested in sex on the regular.   14 months on the drug myself.

All scientific  literature points to that side effect being very uncommon.  Further, placebo effect has been dually noted.

Have him see a doc though.  Can't have a good relationship without sex.

Good luck.

----------


## baldozer

> Hello!
> 
> I started dating a wonderful man in February.  We have had no sex life whatsoever.  At first, I thought he was polite.  As an accountant, April is tax season and he was busy and super stressed.  As a 31 year old woman, I have a very high sex drive.  Of course, I was getting super self conscious.  Why doesn't he want to have sex with me?  How can he never be in the mood?  I was getting sick of making out like we were in high school and nothing else happening.
> 
> He just told me he takes Propecia, and the drug makes him lose his libido.  I don't know what to do.  On one hand, I want to support his decision to care about his appearance, but this medicine is having a drastic negative impact on our relationship.  How can I support him and still get my needs met?
> 
> Thank you for your advice!


 Maybe he is bored of you and satisfying his sexual needs somewhere else. I never took propecia, but like others are saying, it should not reduce your libido to the level that you don't want sex at all.

----------


## Aeroes

> Maybe he is bored of you and satisfying his sexual needs somewhere else. I never took propecia, but like others are saying, it should not reduce your libido to the level that you don't want sex at all.


 Nah that's not true. Propecia completely killed my libido, it even takes away sexual function. I'd be careful with that crap, gives you some pretty unwanted side effects if you are sensitive to it. I stopped taken it. Absolute rubbish.

----------


## Agahi

Maybe he is gay, and hiding it....

Im 27 now and dont always want sex all the time, so I will give the wife oral pleasure(do this everytime anyways, but dont get anything back in this situation) if she wants it and I dont because Im tired and sore from working out, or working 24 hours straight. Maybe try that.

Have him take some supplements maybe? I take yohimbe and I usually get pretty crazy erections when Im on it.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Maybe he is gay, and hiding it....
> 
> Im 27 now and dont always want sex all the time, so I will give the wife oral pleasure


 If he wont at the very least eat, then get rid of him.

----------


## Jazz1

Firstly dont stress him out, I had same issues very low libido and sex problems but my partner supported me! It's all an anxiety stress issue, make him relax give him some horny goat weed before you guys have sex relax his mind tell him to think very dirty  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Bren79

Low sexual drive is one of the rarest side effects of this drug. Suggest your boyfriend to visit a doctor and to define the exact reason of his sexual problems. As I understand he is a young man and sex is important for his health. 

Agree with Jazz1 your support will play a great role in this matter. Try to be patient and do not talk to him about his possible problems. Just make him to forget about this and he will relax. As it is known sexual problems are dependent on the emotional state of the man.

----------


## Jazz1

I have had the worst propecia sides anyone can have no erections suicidal thoughts the lot. My partner was right about taking my mind of it as that makes it worse. I'm now 3 years later doing fine on propecia and erections are great, it's all in the mind.

----------


## AfterHair

Just curious.. would he consider adding viagra to help?

----------

